# Griffin Wildllife Club



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 20, 2004)

Was wondering if anybody has ever heard of, been associated with, hunted or has any other info on the Griffin Wildlife Club in Lamar County off Hwy 36.
Got to hunt down there this weekend as a guest and was thinking of joining the club for the 05-06 season if openings are available.


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2004)

Is this the one off Van Buren Road near the City Pond?  Mostly clearcut?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 20, 2004)

That's it, also near the reservoir.


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2004)

I know several people in that club.  It is not far from my house.  The guy that owns Berry's Sporting Goods here in Griffin is in that club.


----------

